#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Oil Loss Control in the Petroleum Industry (Proceedings of the Institute of Petroleum

## dzenith

Please can any one share this book 
"Oil Loss Control in the Petroleum Industry" ISBN 0471908134; John Wiley & Sons.
(Proceedings of the Institute of Petroleum London : 1985, No 1) 


thank youSee More: Oil Loss Control in the Petroleum Industry (Proceedings of the Institute of Petroleum

----------


## f81aa

Hi dzenith:

I usually post in the Safety And Environment forum. I suggest you to post your request there. You might be luckier.

By the way, I do not have those proceedings.

Regards

----------

